# Softflowd Multiple Interface problem



## NimaMHD (Apr 28, 2016)

Hi,
Recently *I* installed softflowd and "Manage-Engine Netflow Analyzer 9".

SoftFlowd configured with multi interface and run correctly, but it sends only one interface to ManageEngine application.

When I run `softflowctl -c /var/run/softflowd.IF.ctl statistics` it shows the statistics of every interface is working fine.

SNMP also configure.

Output of `ps -auxxx | grep flow`:


```
nobody 83929   0.0  0.1 10420  2940  -  Is    2:43PM      0:00.21 /usr/local/sbin/softflowd -i re1 -n ManageEnginIP:9996 -v 9 -T full -p /var/run/softflowd.re1.pid -c /var/run/softflowd.re1.ctl
nobody 86547   0.0  0.1 10420  3928  -  Ss    2:43PM      0:04.28 /usr/local/sbin/softflowd -i re2 -n ManageEnginIP:9996 -v 9 -T full -p /var/run/softflowd.re2.pid -c /var/run/softflowd.re2.ctl
nobody 89000   0.0  0.1 10420  3452  -  Ss    2:43PM      0:00.28 /usr/local/sbin/softflowd -i pppoe0 -n ManageEnginIP:9996 -v 9 -T full -p /var/run/softflowd.pppoe0.pid -c /var/run/softflowd.pppoe0.
nobody 91643   0.0  0.1 14516  4780  -  Ss    2:43PM      0:01.77 /usr/local/sbin/softflowd -i gre0 -n ManageEnginIP:9996 -v 9 -T full -p /var/run/softflowd.gre0.pid -c /var/run/softflowd.gre0.ctl
nobody 94192   0.0  0.1 14516  4376  -  Ss    2:43PM      0:01.99 /usr/local/sbin/softflowd -i re0 -n ManageEnginIP:9996 -v 9 -T full -p /var/run/softflowd.re0.pid -c /var/run/softflowd.re0.ctl
```

Softflowd version 0.9.8
FreeBSD V 10.1 i386




 

What is the Problem?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 28, 2016)

I don't see a problem?


----------



## NimaMHD (Apr 28, 2016)

I have 5 interface (re0,re1,re2,...) But ManageEngine only shows (re2) interface.

In wireshark image, there is only one flow set, which is blong to re2. 
Where is other interface flows?


----------

